
Human competitive genetic programming results - yters
http://www.genetic-programming.com/humancompetitive.html
======
Allocator2008
Very cool stuff. I have often thought that as long as one can find an
appropriate "fitness function", that genetic algorithms of one form or another
ought to be able to solve a wide-range of problems. Of course, finding a
"fitness function" implies "knowing the answer ahead of time". This is often
far from obvious. I am thinking genetic programming is a good solution to
dating websites - the "roomate matching" problem is the sort of problem a
genetic algorithm can attack, and of course "dating" is a subset of that same
problem. User feedback would be critical in terms of designing such a
solution, and that can be unreliable, subjective, etc. But still, a fairly
straightforward genetic algorithm to match people up based on characteristics
seems plausible. Puts a whole new spin on divorce suits: Your Honor, HAL 9000
said we would be a good match! He lied! I need 25% of his bandwidth for
compensation! :-)

